# Cleaning Dealer Sticker Glue on Paint



## USAFRCruzer (Aug 10, 2014)

So when I picked up my cruze and got home, I peeled off the dealer vinyl sticker from the bottom left corner of the trunk. I was also able to scrape most of the glue off with my fingernails and Windex. However, there is still some glue residue left. Anyone know of any good cleaners that won't hurt my paint? I wanted to use goof off or similar, but I know a chemical engineer from the manufacturer of it and she said it will likely damage the paint.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Reason I have the dealership remove mine before I signed the paperwork. I wish I told them take the Cruze Eco off as well while they were at it. You can use that to remove it, I used rubbing alcohol and a micro fiber. Best bet was to heat that thing up very well before pulling it off or using dental floss/fishing line. Just wash the car afterwards and give the car it's 1st wax job.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

WD-40. It got the gum off the side of my car when I stepped in it. Make sure you follow up with a quick detail spray so that your car isn't left coated in oil.


----------



## Atlantis_Ro5e (Sep 5, 2013)

Goo-Gone. The power of oranges are powerful on glue and safe on the paint. Its what we used at Thomas dodge when I was a porter and people wanted the sticker off


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Atlantis_Ro5e said:


> Goo-Gone. The power of oranges are powerful on glue and safe on the paint. Its what we used at Thomas dodge when I was a porter and people wanted the sticker off


I would NOT recommend Goo Gone. Do NOT use a heat gun either. You have a good chance of damaging the clear coat. Viridian is spot on with WD-40. It's safe on paint/finish. Works like a charm. Just don't light 'er on fire when you're done.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I used goo gone to de-badge mine no problems whatsoever 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

Just took off all my badges two weeks ago, soak a rag in goo gone and let it sit on the glue and get nice and wet, should peel off with ease after about 20 mins.....


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

mineral spirits


----------



## Atlantis_Ro5e (Sep 5, 2013)

You can use a handful of things. All you need to do is clean it after getting the glue off.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

This works everytime: Hair dryer/Heat gun, fishing line, microfiber with goo gone. took mine off in 5 mins


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Automotive finishes are designed to withstand alcohols without problems since windshield wash fluids contain them. Standard rubbing alcohol should work. Mineral spirits and other paint thinner type chemicals may be riskier and could dissolve part of the finish, just like they do when used to clean paint brushes. I parked my new CTD under a large pine tree that dropped several quarter sized resin blobs on it and I used 91% rubbing alcohol on a rag to easily remove it with no paint or clearcoat damage.


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

I vouch for wd-40 too, I used it for the same purpose on my car and it work really well. No harm done to the paint.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

I vote naphtha. Don't have the mess of wd-40, it's safe on the super soft nitrocellulose finishes so I assume it's safe on clean coats too. Isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol causes nitro finishes to bubble


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hair dryer or heat gun. Fishing line. I used Rapid Remover to take the glue off. Clean it up afterwards and it looks like there was nothing ever on it.


----------



## USAFRCruzer (Aug 10, 2014)

Ok, thanks for all the suggestions, y'all. I wound up going with WD-40. I just sprayed some on a paper towel and rubbed it around the glue, and it came right off! Afterwards I sprayed the area with Windex and wiped it dry (just seemed like it would help get the WD-40 off and was safe). Doesn't seem to have damaged the paint at all. I did all this right before washing the car, and it left no oily residue or anything.


----------

